# Weak Legs-collapsing



## SnuggleSnowy (May 22, 2007)

We have just noticed over the last couple of months that our dog Snowy collapses after being excited. Her legs become so weak that they can't hold her up so she sits there. she doesn't yell out so it doesn't seem like she's in pain. The collapsing only last up to a minute and it happens some times. at first we thought it was pins and needles because she was collapsing whilst greeting us after getting up from a sleep but its happening more often now. She's only 3 and a half yrs old. 
Have you seen anything like this happening with your maltese?
We've taken her to the vet a couple of time but they haven't been able to diagnois what is going on. 
any help is welcome!
thanks


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

hello..
Your vets don't tell you anything? Have they taken any tests? I'm not a vet by any stretch - but I have had older dogs - who've collapsed, but never young ones. Have they done any blood work, chemistries or x-rays?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

have u described this to ur vet? have they checked her knees and done a neurological exam on her?


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> We have just noticed over the last couple of months that our dog Snowy collapses after being excited. Her legs become so weak that they can't hold her up so she sits there. she doesn't yell out so it doesn't seem like she's in pain. The collapsing only last up to a minute and it happens some times. at first we thought it was pins and needles because she was collapsing whilst greeting us after getting up from a sleep but its happening more often now. She's only 3 and a half yrs old.
> Have you seen anything like this happening with your maltese?
> We've taken her to the vet a couple of time but they haven't been able to diagnois what is going on.
> any help is welcome!
> thanks[/B]


I don't want to scare u but ask them about "staggering disease." It (GME)is sometime called that.
I only tell u this so u don't waste time trying to test other things. My vet was baffled with my collapsing maltese and No one could figure it out untill she had it for many months. Also wasted visits.







Lisa


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

We are thinking of you and hope all goes well. Please let us know what you find out.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so sorry both you and your little one are going through this, I hope you can get your vet to run the appropriate tests for neurological or knee problems as suggested by LadyMontava








I do hope you can find out what the cause is and that it can be rectified soon and also that is isn't something serious


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh no, I'm sorry to hear about Snowy.....and only three years old









Please talk with your vet about the suggestions you've been given here. And please keep us updated.

We all need to learn everything we can about our babies.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Sir N did that for a while almost two years ago. It really scared me. It was like his legs were paralyzed or something. It always happened when he'd get up from a lying or sitting position. He'd just collapse, all sprawled out on the floor and look at me like, "Mom! What's wrong with me?!" The vet had no clue what was going on. I was making arrangements to take him into Seoul (this is when we lived in a little hick town north of Seoul) when he just stopped doing. Still don't know what caused it and hadn't thought about it in quite some time till I read your post. Sorry I can't be of help, but I do understand your fears. We'll keep our fingers and paws crossed for you and Snowy.

Oh, and Sir N was 7 or 8 at the time.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

oh no, I'm sorry to hear about this...I hope vets figure it out really soon and that it's nothing serious


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

The only time Bella's legs have ever collapsed (it only happened once) it was because she had an ear infection that I was unaware of which led to an inner ear issue for a few weeks until the antibiotics had did their thing. I'm doubting its ear related for you guys though since its happened for months. I think I would see your vet and try to figure this out. Maybe you could vidoe tape it happening to help your vet out? I know Bella's symptoms have magically dissapeared in the past as soon as the vet walked into the room. Hugs to you, and let us know what you find out.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Please talk to your vet about the possibilty of GME. Unfortunately, our Maltese are prone to it. It's a dreadful disease and I hope that isn't it, but the sooner you can get a diagnosis and start treatment, the better.


----------



## tadaw01 (Mar 29, 2007)

thats crazy curtis has the same problem


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Im so sorry, I hope you get answers on this.Please update when you can..
Andrea


----------



## SnuggleSnowy (May 22, 2007)

Hi there
thank you SO much for all your replies! i'm so overwhelmed with your responses! We took her to our vet but wasn't going anywhere....i think more cause Snowy was always looked at by a Vet nurse rather than the vet themselves. SO we changed Vets (after being recommended by Snowy's Holiday Minder) and what i did was take Video footage of snowy's collapsing. The vet did a general check up and couldnt find anything Physically wrong with Snowy. He did, however, want to do fresh blood samples but after he gets all of Snowy's records from the Old Vet. He thought it might be 2 things:
1) high glousoce levels-opposite of Diabeties....but highly doubts this
2) (which is more serious) tumors in the brain. 

So we're in the process. I think they are still trying to get Snowy's records from the old vet...then we'll take her in to get fresh blood samples and then we'll go from there. 
Depending on the blood test results, they may send her to a Neurologist.

We are praying for Snowy so she doesn't need to have anything serious done. 
Its so concerning...esp when they can't really find what is wrong with her. But THANK YOU EVERYONE. i will tell the vet about the GME that you suggested.

She hasn't collapsed since i posted the first post.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry you're dealing with this, but you are staying on top of it and that will help Snowy no matter what the diagnosis, give Snowy a hug from us and keep us posted.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Best to you and Snowy - I hope your new vet will find an answer for you.


----------



## Snowflake's mom (May 18, 2007)

Goodness! I hope Snowy is ok. Please let us know what you find out.


----------



## SnuggleSnowy (May 22, 2007)

HI
Snowy collapsed again today. i've taken footage of it and will contact the Vet.
just thought i let you know.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am really sorry that Snowy is going through this problem. I just wanted to caution you that if a brain disease like GME or NME is being considered, an MRI may be a very good test, but it will not be accurate if you've already begun steroids like Prednisone. If your vet is truly concerned I would suggest you do the MRI before beginning treatment. My puppy was diagnosed with spinal tap, but the MRI was the preferred method of diagnosis and she really couldn't do that because of the Pred. If there is any real possibility of GME you should be diagnosing immediately so that aggressive treatment can begin asap. I wish you the very best in your search for answers and I hope it won't be a terrible problem!


----------

